# Mule



## jar546 (Jan 18, 2010)

Have not heard from him since December 9th.  Anyone know what's up?  I just sent him an email.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Mule

I was thinking the same thing. May just be off or real busy with it being the first of the year.


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Mule

I think he went home for a reunion::::

http://www.muleday.net/


----------



## Mule (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Mule

I guess I should have let you guys know! Sorry bout that!

I've been out with a total knee replacement.....had a minor setback....but today is the first day back at work since the surgery on December 10th.

Now for the story!

Had the total knee replacement surgery that day..........in the middle of the surgery they lost my spinal block!!!! One out of one thousand spinal blocks are lost! Lucky me!

I woke up and remember either thinking or saying out loud "You're pulling my leg off with a Mac Truck!" There was several seconds that I was out from under the anastesia, which seemed more like minutes, and I do remember moaning and crying like a baby!

I spoke to one of the nurses after the surgery and she said, yeah we lost control of you for a while. She went on to say that when they lost the spinal tap, they had to roll me over on my side and my leg bent back. I remember moaning about the pain I was having, seemed like for quit a while. The nurse went on to say that when they rolled me back over on my back again, they had to bend my leg back to where it was supposed to be for the rest of the surgery!

What was only probabaly several seconds felt like minutes.

OK.....got through the surgery...get home on Sunday PM..Monday I start PT. Let me tell you...total knee replacements are quite painfull as I know a few of you guys have probably already been through...I FEEL YOUR PAIN!!!

I have a very high tollerence to pain and so when the guy (about 6'4" 250lb) doing the PT, pushed it to the limit of seeing me flinch with pain. I was thinking.....man oh man I don't know about this!!! But I "was" surviving!!

Okay, roll on down to Thursday the 17th. The PT said I needed to get up as much as possible soooooo that AM, I decided to hobble my way into the bathroom to relieve myself...first time up for the AM..need to whizz pretty bad....hurry, well as fast as one can with a bionic knee and a walker....get in there and all off a sudden....start feeling really light headed.....OH NO....I'm going to pass out!!!!

The wife had put a tall bar stool earlier on in the bathroom so I could use it to help steady myself on. Between the toilet and the bar stool is one of those raised toilet seats with grab handles to aid in the sit down relief portion of the body function. I remember kicking the hell out of that thing trying to get onto the stool. The wife screams, YOU OK??....NO!! I remember getting the cheeks of my butt on the stool and remember pushing myself on the barstool further. My wive's brother was there, thank GOD, to help hold me on the stool.....That's about as far as I can remember for a while....I do remember coming too and seeing the paramedics there. I was starting to get my senses back and they moved me into the dining room.....we decided I better go to the hospital.........

So here I am, getting loaded up on the gurney (sp)..they are carrying me down the front steps and the first guy down, trips and falls and dumping my a$$ over onto my bad leg side. I grab the handrail on my steps to keep from going all the way down..........

They ran every test in the world on me..they think I was low on blood and dehydrated is what caused me to pass out. Originally thought blood clot, so I was bedridden the whole time until yesterday PM (being December19)when I came home.

Sooo that's what's been happening.

Thanks for hearing my sob story!

Mule with the bionic knee!


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Mule

look forward to seeing the bionic knee kicking........ I think some NFl teams are looking for field goal kickers!


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Mule

that seems like they released you to soon to go back to work.

My wife had one done in 2/09 and other in 7/09

and she is still out.

put yea the quicker you get out of bed and on pt the better


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Mule

MULE = Takes a licking and keeps on ticking...


----------



## Mule (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Mule

I may have thrown some confusion on the day I came home from the hospital. I posted "yesterday PM" which was actually Dec 19th. Sorry

That's what I get for cutting and pasting my story from another forum I frequant.

But it is not a cake walk!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Mule

*Mule,*

Sorry to read about the rough patch you went through.  I am waiting until I'm past 50 to get my new one, in pain every day.  The previous 4 scopes I've had on both knees, I just used a lower so I could watch what they did.  I hope they will allow that for the replacement because I'm a control freak.  Glad to see you on the mend.

*TJ,*

Love the new avitar and congrats on the Hawk being inducted.  I still have the cubs hat he signed for me at Wrigley, one of my favorites who did it without all the fluff and money others cryed about.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Mule



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> *TJ,*
> 
> Love the new avitar and congrats on the Hawk being inducted.  I still have the cubs hat he signed for me at Wrigley, one of my favorites who did it without all the fluff and money others cryed about.


Response to this will be here:

http://inspectpa.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=904


----------



## Mac (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Mule

Saved by the handrail!


----------



## Mule (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Mule

And they are code compliant!!  

The EMS guy said "WOW those steps are steep!"

7"...........Yep those are some steep suckers!!

And I guess the rails passed the weight limitations...I'm 6'4" 265 lbs.


----------

